

I'm sorry, but designer sucks. - pothibo
http://pothibo.com/post/2739992696/ux-ui-etc-designer-sucks

======
bluekeybox
There is a very good reason why designers tend not to explain the specific
details of design "suckage" but simply exclaim "it sucks." "It sucks" means
that the design has to be thrown out, and one should generally start from
scratch. What you're looking for, on the other hand, is an explanation that
goes something like this "ok, this part of your design is pretty good, but
this one is the really sucky part, and it is sucky because you did so and so,
and you only need to change this to so and so and you're good." What you're
looking for, in other words, is way to incrementally improve upon an existing
design, which is the way engineering and software development is often done.
Designers don't think like this. Designers frown upon incremental improvement,
since it would imply (1) That design rules are being codified -- which is
first of all hard since language used to describe the emotional associations
this or that design evokes simply may not exist, and second of all may not be
desirable since codification often means banalisation; (2) That design is not
holistic -- which means it has some similarity to the dreaded case of a design
by a committee ("ok, you do this part, I will do this part, and she will work
on that part"), the end result of which is, as we all know, a camel, not a
horse.

The best design is always holistic, which means that (1) _one and only one
person_ either completely designs everything or closely supervises the entire
process, and (2) it is impossible to redesign any single part of the product
without redesigning most if not all of the other remaining parts.

Therefore, in design, it is either "it sucks balls; start over" or "this is
groovy; rock on."

------
mr_eel
Sounds like the author just has a chip on their shoulder because of some bad
experiences.

Certainly not all UX/Designers behave like this. It's a bit much to say they
all suck. I've dealt with a lot of dick-head programmers as well, but I don't
issue blanket statements about them all sucking; it's just not true. I try not
to let my experiences jade me too much, lest I miss some interesting or
important things.

